# Rules on morels in State Parks and Forest Preserves



## macattack373737

I'm originally from Indiana, living in Chicago currently. I love to hunt morels, and I would love to hunt in Illinois. I don't want to trespass on private property, especially if the owner is a morel lover! (That's a big no no.) 

Is it legal to hunt in State Parks and Forest Preserves in Illinois?


----------



## morellinois

Forest preserves are off limits. State parks are legal to hunt.


----------



## carpet crawler

Forest Preserves differ from county to county.I live in Winnebago and have never had any problems.They have nature areas in the preserves that you can not hunt on also in the State Parks you can not hunt in nature areas.CC


----------

